# Cracked iPad Screen - anyone know of repairers?



## Virtual Blue (Sep 13, 2013)

so my 5 month old iPad has a cracked screen.
it happened when i rolled onto it during sleep...

can anyone recommend a repairer in the Farringdon/ Kings Cross/ Blackfriars area?

thanks.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 13, 2013)

There's a walk in place in clerkenwell iirc. I'll try and get a link.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 13, 2013)

http://www.ipadrepairlondon.co.uk/ipad-repair-clerkenwell-london-ec1/

Not sure why you couldn't have just googled.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> http://www.ipadrepairlondon.co.uk/ipad-repair-clerkenwell-london-ec1/
> 
> Not sure why you couldn't have just googled.



there's so many!!
and some look totally out of date..

but thanks.


----------



## peterkro (Sep 13, 2013)

It's a long shot but try a appointment with Apple,accidental damage is specifically not covered by guarantee but the people at the "genius" bars have a lot of freeway to decide to replace it or not.It does happen.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 13, 2013)

Which iPad is it?


----------



## Sirena (Sep 13, 2013)

Just take it any one of those (usually run by young Asian men) kiosks or market stalls you see all over.  They're not crooks, they know what they're doing and it will cost you a lot less than a posh shop.

Should cost you around £70.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 17, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Which iPad is it?



IPad 4...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 17, 2013)

I will go to the Apple store and high 5 the bastards if they give me a new one.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 17, 2013)

I got my Nexus 4 repaired at Geek Squad which is a sister company of Carphone Warehouse. They also do laptops etc so will certainly do iPads. They were cheaper than me buying the parts myself and I can't fault the service.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 17, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> IPad 4...


I noticed you said it was six months old in your OP  

Isn't the 4 glued to fuck so it's really difficult to get inside. I'm sure I was told, within guarantee period, Apple would just replace the whole thing rather than just the glass.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 17, 2013)

The Apple shop is the 1st place to go to get a price for the screen.  They replace it with a refurb unit for a set price.  They got very low marks for the amount of glue they used.  Unfortunately thinner = glue.

How much for a iPad 4 I don't know.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 23, 2013)

So I queued and met up with Apple Genius on Sunday. 

"Well, my 2 year old son smashed the iPad screen and I read that Apple sometimes offer a free replacement and other times they get the customer to pay. I guess it depends on the Consultant right. 

I'm hoping you're one of the nicer ones."

And I was given a new iPad!
Pretty cool and I 'did' high-five the guy. 
Fuck me, I hate that place but they do on occasions offer a good service.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 23, 2013)

Occasion?  I've never had anything but amazing service from the shop.  Its nearly impossible to fault.

Just remember to book early morning if you can get there, its far quieter.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah I've always had really good service there, except when its not one of their products you're taking back.

I had three sets of the same headphones from there, all broke within a month, after the third pair I said the design was not fit for purpose and the item was a lemon, and I wanted my money back..... The refused, we argued (I'd already checked that legally I was entitled to my money back).

I eventually had to print of the legislation and stand in there saying at the top of my voice "Your returns policy breaks the law" repeatedly, and after a very short while they gave me my money back.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 23, 2013)

sim667 said:


> *I eventually had to print of the legislation and stand in there saying at the top of my voice "Your returns policy breaks the law" repeatedly, and after a very short while they gave me my money back.*


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 7, 2014)

Do the replacement screens from the £70 repair outlets have exactly the same visual and tactile and responsive qualities as the factory models? Or are they slightly inferior?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 12, 2014)

It turns out that they use OEM stock.

However, I was disappointed by the lack of information that Urban provided and will not be renewing my subscription to the service.


----------

